# moving to SA from india for 1 yr.



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi friends,

I hv ust registered!!!

Actually i want to ask something. My husband is put-up on a project in S.A...somewhere close to joburg, i guss. it will be for 1 yr. Me , my 6yr old daughter plan to go along with him from india. Will it be a good decision? how safe is SA for indian? My daughter is in 1st std here. How is the educational pattern there? I really need a help. Once i get answers to these basic querries, i hv few more to ask. Please friends, help & guid us!!!. 

Thanks,
Truth


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Contact Sagewood or Kyalami Primary School, both in Midrand and both Private Schools.Do not go to Government Schools.
Sagewood School , no affiliation but those two are pretty good.
Countryview,Noordwyk and Vorna Valley have large SA Indian Communities.


----------



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Thnks DaxK, for reply. 

Mostly we'll hv to stay in midrand. I am unaware how far other places which u mentioned about SA indian populations would be from midrand. Can u pl. help? Also would appreciate if you write something about safty in living with a family there, crime level & type, cost of living, entertainment aida etc there.

Thaks
Truth


----------



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Thnks DaxK, for reply. 

Mostly we'll hv to stay in midrand. I am unaware how far other places which u mentioned about SA indian populations would be from midrand. Can u pl. help? Also would appreciate if you write something about safty in living with a family there, crime level & type, cost of living, entertainment aida etc there.

Thaks
Truth




Daxk said:


> Contact Sagewood or Kyalami Primary School, both in Midrand and both Private Schools.Do not go to Government Schools.
> Sagewood School , no affiliation but those two are pretty good.
> Countryview,Noordwyk and Vorna Valley have large SA Indian Communities.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

truth said:


> Thnks DaxK, for reply.
> 
> Mostly we'll hv to stay in midrand. I am unaware how far other places which u mentioned about SA indian populations would be from midrand. Can u pl. help? Also would appreciate if you write something about safty in living with a family there, crime level & type, cost of living, entertainment aida etc there.
> 
> ...


Truth, the suburbs I mentioned are all in Midrand within 10 Kilometre radius.
There lots of shops and it is a very busy and succesful town.
Safety? you really dont want to hear my comments.
I lived in Midrand from 1980 to 2004 when I left because of Serious Crime in Midrand.
in real terms my tenant who lives in my House has experienced no crime in the past 3 years.
Your Husbands Company MUST appoint a Risk Assesment Manager to brief you and your Husband.
That should be non-negotiable.

Unfortunately, Midrand has about 20 exit and escape Routes so Home invasions in Midrand and Centurion/The reeds are frequent, as are Hi-jacking.
Just had a look, this is the crime report for the Midrand area 23 rd May

CRIME REPORT

Help us help others 

People have asked us how they can help victims of the Xenophobic attacks. Our lady on the ground is (Deleted Personal details)

From our Subscribers

Hi Friends,

I have just received some disturbing news today. A young woman dropped off her kids at her mom's on her way to work. She
never arrived at work. She is still missing. She was driving a new
silver Toyota Yaris. Women travelling alone are now the targets for
gangs. They have been instructed to bring a womans body part to their gatherings. Please ensure that you lock all your doors when tavelling.
Pass this on to all the ladies you know who travel alone. 
And pls. mentell your wives to be verry carefull.

BE SAFE !! This is from NETCARE 911

Hi there, 
Just to let you know that I was robbed in Blue Hills, 11 Karee Road, on Friday night at 10:10pm when I got home from work. Three guys with a huge bobbejaan spanner and knives were waiting for me in a creeper next to my front door as I came to the door. They grabbed my laptop and cellphone and wallet and then marched me inside and tied me up continuing to threaten to kill me and my dogs. The only English they spoke was “quiet” or “keep quiet” the whole time while they ransacked the house. They got in through the electric fence (I rent a cottage on the property) by using black piping to neutralize the wires and parting them open with sticks to get through. By the time I got the mouthpiece off and managed to scream for the neighbours (took 20 minutes for them to hear me), the were gone. They took a lot of things including desktop computer, hi fi, even my bedding, duvet and pillows (not just the pillowcases) and even my toothbrush and deodorants, 40% of my clothes and 80% of my shoes, my wallet with my rent in it, and kitchen goods, etc, etc.

They were all wearing brown overalls and were, I think between 20 and 30 years old.

Please note: this report is from 1 - 12 May
BURGLARIES & ROBBERIES


BURGLARY AT RESIDENTIAL PREMISES (HOUSE BREAK-INS)

PRESIDENT PARK/ GLEN AUSTIN
Anne Road (This was an attempted burglary - the victim fired shots at suspects), Steyn Road

NOORDWYK/ ERAND
Karee Street, Rooihout Street, Lever Road, Tamboti Circle, Mahogany Street, Chestnut Street, Ceder Road, Blackwood Circle, 8th Road, Bottlebrush Street, Boxwood Street

VORNA VALLEY/ HALFWAY GARDENS
cnr Dorneill & van Heerden, Jamie Uys Street, Summers Close, Old PTA Road, 3rd Road, Norfolk Street

CROWTHORNE/ BLUE HILLS/ CARLSWALD
New Road was hit twice, cnr of Tamboti and Garden Road

GLEN FERNESS/ KYALAMI/ BEAULIEU/ BARBERQUE DOWNS
Robin Street was hit twice and then the cnr of Swallow and Robin was hit - these all took place on the same day between 06h00 and 07h00, Ash Road, Mustang Street 

RANJESFONTEIN
None were reported

HOUSE ROBBERIES

PRESIDENT PARK/ GLEN AUSTIN
Alsation Road was hit by 6 suspects.
Modderfontein Road was hit at 02h16 by 3 males armed with a pistol.
Hampton Road was hit at 21h30 by 3 males.

NOORDWYK/ ERAND
Cypress Road was hit by 4 males at 09h30.
Tamboti Circle was hit at 09h40. The suspects were diving a white BMW.
Pretoria Street was hit at 13h30 by 2 males armed with a pistol.
2 males driving a silver grey Honda Ballade were involved in a robbery in Acacia Street at 12h50

VORNA VALLEY/ HALFWAY GARDENS
Pierneef Street was hit at 15h00 by 1 suspect.


CROWTHORNE/ BLUE HILLS/ CARLSWALD
None

GLEN FERNESS/ KYALAMI/ BEAULIEU/ BARBERQUE DOWNS
Camargue Street was hit at 16h45 - no details are given.

BURGLARY AT BUSINESS PREMISES (BUSINESS BREAK-INS)

PRESIDENT PARK/ GLEN AUSTIN
None

NOORDWYK/ ERAND
None

VORNA VALLEY/ HALFWAY GARDENS
cnr K101 and Le Roux, James Crescent, Old PTA Main Road

CROWTHORNE/ BLUE HILLS/ CARLSWALD
None

GLEN FERNESS/ KYALAMI/ BEAULIEU/ BARBERQUE DOWNS
Silverstone Crescent, 

RANDJIESPARK
None

BUSINESS ROBBERY

A robbery took place at a business in 3rd Road at 19h45. The complanant was held at gunpoint by 3 males (speaking Zulu with Zimbabwean Accent). Complainant was tied up for 2 hours and then taken around in a panel van to show the suspects the rest of the company buildings.

MOTOR VEHICLE RELATED INCIDENTS

MOTOR VEHICLE THEFT

A vehicle was taken from Vodacom Boulevard at 12h10
A Honda Motorcycle was taken in Gymkhana Street at 17h15
A gold VW was taken in 16th Road at 00h10
A VW Velociti was taken at cnr of 7th and 5th Roads at 14h00 
A red VW Velociti was taken from Sanridge at 21h30
A silver blue VW Scirocco was taken at cnr of Bekker and Le Roux Drive at 13h00
An blue VW Velociti was taken from Midway Mews at 19h30
A vehicle was taken from Camargue Street at 16h4
HIJACKING/ CARJACKING
A white Nissan Truch was taken in Whisken Road at 10h45. A blue Jetta was involved in the crime. They forced the victim into the boot of their vehicle and dropped him off at an unknown location. The one suspects face was full of scratches.

A truck was taken in Garden Road at 08h45. The victim was dropped off on the N1 near the London offramp.

No details are given of a third carjacking that took place in Tonnetti Street at 23h00.

SMASH -'N- GRAB

A smash-'n-grab took place on the cnr of New Road and 16th Road at 18h45.

SERIOUS CASES

RAPE

None were reported

MURDER

None were reported

ROBBERY WITH FIREARM

A man was held at gunpoint in West Road at 20h15.

A victim was standing in a bank queue when he was told that he had dropped something at the door. When he went to look he was held by gunpoint and led to a white Toyota Venture with 3 males. They assaulted him and left him in the bush.

2 men were involved in a robbery in Swart Drive at 14h00.

A security guard driving a Ford Bantam was stopped by a red Golf Chicco and a siver Golf. The suspects were all armed and they stole the guards pistol.

2 victims were held at gunpoijnt in Anton Hartman Street at 19h45 while waiting for the house gate to open.

A victim was held at gunpoint by 2 males in Old PTA Rad at 17h55.

A red Toyota reg VXH 731 GP was involved in an armed robbery in Alsation Road at 13h00.

A white BMW 320 reg ND 362 was involved in a rebbery in Alexandra Avenue at 09h30. They followed a victim from the bank.

3 men held up a victim with knives and a bobbejaan spanner in Karee Street at 22h10.

A victim was held at gunpoint at 18h30 in Pavarotti Road."

For a change there were no Rapes and no Murders.


----------



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you very much Daxk, for providing this information. It will help us in taking the right decisions & steps. U were indeed a great help!!

Truth


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Its not just Midrand, unfortunately I can post similar up to date synopsis from within two weeks from any Community Policing Forum website fo most of Johannessburg/Sandton/Randburg.

It does NOT mean you are guaranteed to be a victim.
just that there is a higher likelyhood.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup johannesburg is one of the worst places in South Africa with regards to crime, and is probably one of the main contributors to S.A's crime reputation!


----------

